# When is best time to inject?



## Claireybells (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi all

I'm due to start my Gonal F injections in the next couple of weeks and just wondered what time of day people think is best to do them?

Im kind of feeling that first thing in the morning will get it done for the day but then it's a bit of a rush before work etc. 

What do you do?

Thanks 

Claire. Xx


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

It's best to take guidance from your clinic really.  They will know when they get your blood results etc so what time will be best in case they want to change your dose.  I'll be doing mine in the evenings around 7pm


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Both my clinics told me to do it in the evening, so that if a dosage needed to be adjusted or something changed then I could just change it on the same day in the evening.

X


----------



## JBUG (Nov 11, 2012)

I do mine in the evenings. I work shifts so there isn't really a good time. Gonal f is really easy if you've the pen style and once you get use to it you can easily stab and go in minutes! The clinic will probably tell you what's best. Good luck x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello

 with the injections

On my first cycle, i decided that i wanted to get it done and out of the way in the mornings and so i started the jabs then, however when i had my first scan they said if the dose needed amending they would ring to advise for tonights dose and i revealed i had jabs in the morning, they advised to carry on but it would have been better at the evening as if dosages needed changing it could be done the same day. When i had my 2nd scan they told me not to inject but of course i had already had that days dose oops!

On my second cycle, i injected at night as told before which worked well as dh did the mixing of the menopur for me and my dose was amended a few times

Donna


----------



## butterfly_469 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi Claireybells, 

My clinic advised me to do them in the evening, I do DR (buserelin) injections in the morning. Once you get the hang of them its fairly quick and easy to do. 

 Good luck


----------



## Claireybells (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. 

I'll check with my clinic but looks like evenings are the best. 

Thanks again. 

Claire


----------



## Lomosso (Jan 6, 2013)

I was told to inject Gonal in the evenings as I have to inject Cetricide (or whatever it is called in the morning). I inject at 9.30pm as I can be fairly sure of being home at that time. It was useful to be told by my clinic that Gonal can be kept in your handbag on a cold day which means that if you are out for the evening you can still inject at the same time....... I actually set an alarm on my phone so that I never forgot.


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

did all mine just in time for corrie so i had something to run off and watch to take my mind off it!


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

too early in the evening, and you risk not being home on time, or at weekends having guests over in the day or going out for the day and having to break off to inject, but too late and you have to spend longer trying not to think about trying hard to remember to do something you're trying not to think about. so you have to balance these things. but get into a routine, same time every day, as you're less likely to forget and it is better distribution of the drugs in your system.


----------

